# Tonsillectomy and adenoidectomy



## gmlittle (Feb 28, 2010)

Hope someone can help me out on this.  

A 30-yr-old patient is treated for chronic maxillary sinusitis and chronic tonsillitis with a tonsillectomy and adenoidectomy.  Three days later, the patient begins vomiting blood and blood clots.  She is seen in the Emergency Room for an acute hemorrhage of the operative wounds fo the tonsils and subsequently rushed to surgery for control of the hemorrhage.  

The book gives the answer: 42821 and 42962-78.  My question is if the tonsillectomy and adenoidectomy was performed 3 days earlier, would you still bill 42821 when the patient is seen in the Emergency Room?

Thanks for the help

Gina Little, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jthweatt (Mar 1, 2010)

No.  The 42821 is the T&A for the day of surgery, code 42962 is for the control of hemorrhage when taken to surgery from ED.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## gmlittle (Mar 2, 2010)

That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure.

Thanks,
Gina Little, CPC, CEMC


----------

